# Any one after ecds yet



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

After two trips with finding birds but not being able to shoot them I finally found a place with a ton of birds and I could shoot. Managed to get 24 birds in three hours off a tree line.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just moved to Las Cruces, NM and there are tons and tons of these ECDs in town. The state still hasn't published a small game proclamation as of yet, so I don't know if these are legal to shoot around here.
I'll let you guys know how the hunting goes down here...I'll sure miss the variety of the Utah birds.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i been shooting few down in washington conty been shooting about ten to 12 a night


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow a lot of birds there. I have tried but none of them around where I am seem to get out of town. Where are the best places to look for them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. We have lots of ECD, but I can find any outside of the city limits up here in Hooterville.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Geezus! Let them suckers populate a little still...we aint got too many yet up narth.

I did shoot one outa my tree a bit ago. Put it in the freezer...gonna git it mounted. My prize ECD.

'Course in a couple years they'll be like flies around here...I'd have wasted my money.

Ah, what ya gonna do.


----------



## dog-lover (Sep 25, 2007)

What sure fire method do you use to Identify ECD's from Morning Doves. Not sure I could tell the difference even with the bird in hand much less in flight. Help would be appreciated! THANKS


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They are bigger then moring doves. pluse they got a black ring on back of there neck.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

dog-lover said:


> What sure fire method do you use to Identify ECD's from Morning Doves. Not sure I could tell the difference even with the bird in hand much less in flight. Help would be appreciated! THANKS


It's tough for the novice, especially in flight.

But once you've watched enough of both I've found them to be easily identifiable in flight. The ECD fly slower, and have sort of a "pump and glide" style of flight. The Mourning Dove has a very direct, fast pumping fight.

But the reality is that most folks aught not be out hunting doves before Sep. 1st. Most people can't identify them in flight or low light conditions (where a good bit of dove hunting occurs.) And it makes explaining your situation to a C.O. very difficult.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> dog-lover said:
> 
> 
> > What sure fire method do you use to Identify ECD's from Morning Doves. Not sure I could tell the difference even with the bird in hand much less in flight. Help would be appreciated! THANKS
> ...


Well put. The other way to tell them apart is with their tails in flight. Morning doves have a pointed tail where the ecd's have a long square tail with a white band the with of the tail on the end of the tail.

I was very worried about telling them apart in flight but after the first few mixed with some morning doves it was very easy. If you have spent much time watching doves vs pigeons in flight it will be easy for you to tell the difference.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright, now you got me excited for the 1st. Come on hot weather just a little longer!!!!!


----------

